# المهندسون في الإجازة



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندسون في الإجازة​
السلام عليكم 

الباشمهندسين فين ؟؟؟

الرجاء المساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدة
​تكررت هذه المشاركة في المنتدى في فترة الإجازة وإن كان آخرون قد أحسوا بغياب المهندسين دون كتابة لتأخر الرد على مشاركاتهم من قبل أعضاء المنتدى في وقت احتاج البعض الرد السريع على مشاركاتهم. فأين كان المهندسون ؟​وكيف ينبغي أن تكون أجازة المهندس إن وجدت وكيف يجب أن يكون الحال بالنسبة لطلبة الهندسة ؟​ولكوني مازلت طالبا فكيف استفيد من الإجازة في وقت شكوت فيه الملل كما اشتكاه اغلب من حدثت من زملائنا إن لم يكن جميعهم؟ ​ 
 طالب فلزات
​​


----------



## مهاجر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: طالب فلزات ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم للنقاش وبإذن الله ستجد الرد من اعضاء القسم قريباً

مع الشكر لجهدك .... نتابع مواضيعك‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## طالب فلزات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اين الاعضاء


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلا وسهلا ....
طالب الهندسة في الأجازة يختلف عن المهندس الذي يعمل ويحصل على أجازة سنوية أو راحة لعدة أيام قليلة

أما طالب الهندسة فعليه بالتدريب العملي طبعا والزيارات الميدانية لمواقع العمل كل على حسب تخصصه ففي ذلك فائدة كبيرة بلا شك ......

أما المهندس الذي يعمل في أي مكان و يحصل على أجازة فهي أكيد للراحة فقط وممارسة اي انشطة أخرى بعيدا عن المهنة .... حيث أن أجازته تكون قصيرة جدا لا تتعدى الأسبوع في أغلب الأوقات ....

شكرا لك ... وفقك الله


----------



## طالب فلزات (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلا على الردود


----------



## alshangiti (9 نوفمبر 2008)

عليك با لعمل الصيفى فى مجال تخصصك والقراءة فى المجلات التخصصية باللغة الأنجليزية .


----------

